# My first try at Betta art. C:



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm rusty on the tablet, but I thought I'd give it a go. I'm super antsy about Klaus shipping tomorrow and getting to me within a few days from now. So I thought I'd get out a bit by drawing him. (The white in his tail isn't actually white, he's clear there. ^^; )

Let me know what you guys think. 
:'D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Super Awesome!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Super Awesome!


I'm sure I missed a lot, but thank you very much!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

it looks awesome to me:welldone: :nicefish:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> it looks awesome to me:welldone: :nicefish:


Thank you! I'm what you'd call a perfectionist, and now that I look at it I'm mad at myself for not paying more attention.
:lol:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

That is so awesome!!! :greenyay:


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

very nice.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I love it!!  :welldone: :-D ;-) :thumbsup: Do you happen to do commissions?


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> I love it!!  :welldone: :-D ;-) :thumbsup: Do you happen to do commissions?


Commissions? 


I don't really do those, I kind of draw whatever/whenever the mood strikes me; but I could probably do my gosh darn best at one for you.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

This is very good. You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you!!












Here's Perry:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perry the platypus said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I hope it does justice to Perry. Such a lovely fishie.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow, you did perry fast!  so cute.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> Wow, you did perry fast!  so cute.


It's embarrassing how fast I draw. It seems like I don't really try, but I doooo.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It looks great!! If you would like you can do anyone of my Bettas. ;-)


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> It looks great!! If you would like you can do anyone of my Bettas. ;-)


Oh well sure. Any specific requests? I can probably do multiple in a picture if you have a mating pair or something.
C':


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

You can pick someone from my albums. Well, anyone but Romeo please. I don't have a pair.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Love your art its awesome. If you get the time I would love one of Perseus, that is him in my profile picture and there are lots more in my album.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

if you want you can do Indigo or one of Morgan and Silver the goldfish together would really wonderful:-D i'm trying to collect art of them:lol: but if you don't draw goldfish one of indigo would be great:-D Thank You


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh! Thank you sooo much! It looks really good! ^_^;


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

If you're not too backed up, can you do Iris? The eyes on your drawings are cute.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll for sure draw for everyone that's asked. I've been having some computer problems which is why I haven't really been on. ^^;


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> It looks great!! If you would like you can do anyone of my Bettas. ;-)











With any luck, you can tell this was my attempt at Sherbert.
^^;


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Love your art its awesome. If you get the time I would love one of Perseus, that is him in my profile picture and there are lots more in my album.


I'd love to draw Perseus, but I can't find very many references to his colors and type; do you have any I could reference?
C':


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Could you possibly draw one of my bettas? I don't really care which one...I love them all. So it would be whichever you'd want to draw...they're all in albums labeled by their names... ^///^


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Perseusmom said:


> Love your art its awesome. If you get the time I would love one of Perseus, that is him in my profile picture and there are lots more in my album.











I hope I managed him alright! He's so cute.


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> if you want you can do Indigo or one of Morgan and Silver the goldfish together would really wonderful:-D i'm trying to collect art of them:lol: but if you don't draw goldfish one of indigo would be great:-D Thank You











Your adorable goldfishies. I hope they're alright.
C:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Hershey said:


> If you're not too backed up, can you do Iris? The eyes on your drawings are cute.











Here she is, I hope you like it.
C:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, your work is so good! Iris looks adorable! ^_^


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> Wow, your work is so good! Iris looks adorable! ^_^


Thank you so much! Those plushies are adoooorable.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Your adorable goldfishies. I hope they're alright.
> C:


So cute! :-D Thank you, I love them!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> So cute! :-D Thank you, I love them!


I'm very happy to hear it!
C:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

(I sent you a PM) ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Your adorable goldfishies. I hope they're alright.
> C:




i think i'll print this and hang it in my room


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> i think i'll print this and hang it in my room


That's awesome! I'm happy to hear that.
:redyay:


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> With any luck, you can tell this was my attempt at Sherbert.
> ^^;


Adorable!!!! <3 <3


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> Adorable!!!! <3 <3


I'm so glad you think so!
C:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

If anyone wants any more art; I would certainly be open to it. 
^^;


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can do Mustard(yellow one) and Squiggle(red one) they are my favorite guppies i like Squiggle because i saved him from the filter when he was a fry thats why he has a slightly bent back but he's a very happy and healthy fish now and Mustard is one of the first tropical fish i got

sorry the photo of Squiggle isn't a very good one i think it shows you what he looks like though


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

As soon as I do one for Hadoken Kitty; I'll do your guppies.
C:


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Yay!! Thank You:-D


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> As soon as I do one for Hadoken Kitty; I'll do your guppies.
> C:


 Does this mean I'm next?


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> Here she is, I hope you like it.
> C:


Eep, it's so pretty~ I love it c:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Does this mean I'm next?


For sure.
C:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Hershey said:


> Eep, it's so pretty~ I love it c:


That makes me happy to hear. I wasn't sure how she'd turn out to you.
;u;


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Does this mean I'm next?











I'm afraid I failed at his colors.
;-;

But he's such a pretty fishie!~


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> I'm afraid I failed at his colors.
> ;-;
> 
> But he's such a pretty fishie!~



Thanks!

His colors are spot on, actually. 

His eyes are SO CUTE!!!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Thanks!
> 
> His colors are spot on, actually.
> 
> His eyes are SO CUTE!!!


I'm so happy that you like it~
C:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sorry if your image was moved; I reorganized things in my Photobucket, and I apologize. =_=;;;


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol. I saved it before hand. >


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> Lol. I saved it before hand. >


Yay!
XD


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> As soon as I do one for Hadoken Kitty; I'll do your guppies.
> C:



have you started my guppies yet


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Indigo Betta said:


> have you started my guppies yet


I might have to do them "traditionally" for you.


My computer crashed, and then my second computer I have to run in safe-mode. So I don't have access or the ability to draw at all. (le sigh.) But I can draw them non-digitally for you.


----------



## emeraldmaster (Sep 6, 2012)

if you wish, you may choose from my albums...


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

MiyuMikaelson said:


> I might have to do them "traditionally" for you.
> 
> 
> My computer crashed, and then my second computer I have to run in safe-mode. So I don't have access or the ability to draw at all. (le sigh.) But I can draw them non-digitally for you.



that would be great i've seen your non digital art its really good, your a brilliant artist 

i would love a non digital drawing from you that would be brilliant:-D 
thank you

sorry about your computer crashing, computers are a right pain sometimes:-?


----------

